# Conversation



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

2 years driving and this is a first. I greet everyone with a hello. Offer music. All solo riders I'll converse with until I feel they don't want to. Couples, if they're talking to each other, I'll let that be otherwise I'll chat with them. Last night I did a few rides in a wealthy area and this is what I get. Pretentious ****heads


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

WTH? If you have any intelligence, a good grasp of social skills, this message is insulting. I don't rate the pax based on convo, but as the driver I understand that I am to play the gracious host. Sounds like you know it too.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

vesolehome said:


> View attachment 235554
> 2 years driving and this is a first. I greet everyone with a hello. Offer music. All solo riders I'll converse with until I feel they don't want to. Couples, if they're talking to each other, I'll let that be otherwise I'll chat with them. Last night I did a few rides in a wealthy area and this is what I get. Pretentious &%[email protected]!*heads


lol


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

I got the same one a few weeks ago.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

There’s nothing worse than finding out that you are a bad conversationalist.


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

During my first few weeks, I got this from a technical, nerdy kind of guy who talked non-stop. He was also a back-seat driver and an Uber wanabee. The first trip, he tried to tell me how he could rent a car and make $2000 a week doing Uber. Trying to be nice, I tried to advise him that I didn't think the money was there and he gave me a 3* and flagged me for driving. The second time I had to drive him (a week later), the conversation was similar and I decided much of the stuff coming out of his mouth was false or utter rubbish so I went quiet on him. He gave me another 3* and flagged me for conversation. However, I am grateful for the experience with him as it taught me to never talk politics or about Uber.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

That "Professionalism" and others are a menu selection. You probably had a a-hole pax that just selected on the menu when IT gave you a poor rating. 
Many pax take a ride share because they haven't a valid driver license, and those are the one that rate drivers.


----------

